# Kissing hedgieees



## chienyichen (Jul 25, 2009)

i took Nemo and Dumbo to the park this thursday,
they look so sweeeet in the picture!
hope yall like it...


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is so adorable, especially love it in black and white


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay that's seriously one of the cutest pictures I've seen.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Super cute :mrgreen:


----------



## Lilly101 (Sep 1, 2008)

aww thats really cute!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

What a wonderful shot!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Aww that is so adorable!
I love black & white photos.


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

Beautiful picture. This one you should have enlarged and frame.


----------

